# "Showcase" Fish Suggestions?



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Blue Rams and other small american cichlids are very colourful and can go in 10 gallon min. tanks i reckon. Thats my opinion, you might be able to get them into smaller tanks. How big were you thinking of? Im not familiar with the size of the tanks labelled.

If by show you meant active and lively instead of colour, i'd go for something like a pair of guppies or platies but they too have colour sometimes. If you get male and female watch out for spawn, they're crazy. One of my mollies got pregnant in the bag on the way home.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

Dwarf Neon Gourami is the star of my tank.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

*"Showcase" Fish*

Thankya for the quick replies-

Livebearer101, thanks for the Cichlid suggestion. Given their specific water parameters it seems a bit challenging to find suitable tankmates for 'em, but they're definitely nice looking fish; are Blue Ras very territorial? (Also, the tanks mentioned are 7 and 8 gallons respectively.) Also, White Clouds were the other ones I considered alongside Endlers for a smaller shoaling fish... curious to hear any thoughts you might have, pro or con.

Matthew - I'd like to see that Dwarf neon Gourami! It's funny how many of us San Franciscans are on here...


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Want a showcase fish? Get a bigger tank.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

mrbelvedere said:


> Want a showcase fish? Get a bigger tank.


yeah thats too true. dont add anything more. especially because its an endler shimp tank... you could get a few dwarf corry cats those are cool... or maybe a beta. but its not a smart idea.

-=- fish newb -=-


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

re: "...Get a bigger tank" - I'm definitely keeping an eye on the bioload here, and when I say 'showcase' suppose I should also qualify that in terms of size, like 'small showcase fish'. 

In a heavily planted 8 gallon tank, though, it seems to me that a shrimp, oto, and 4 Endlers would [maybe] leave room for one or two other occupants - or is this foolish? I'm also not just gonna throw 'em all in at once, mind you.

Plan B was going to be along the lines of a 12 gallon, but I opted for something simpler/smaller because of potential moving considerations I might have in the near future.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Ohhhh.....well even though I am sure you already fully aware of the benefits of a bigger tank, I had to suggest it anyway. However, the fish I am suggesting should be singular or in pairs/trios: Endler's, show quality guppies, a nice Gardneri killifish, and maybe some shrimp. Leave plenty of room. I would definitely not go over 4 inches of fish, excluding a few shrimp, unless you got the 12, which adds a little (not much) leeway. If I were you, however, I would buy at least a 29 gallon for show quality fish, even if they are small. If I spend a lot of money on a good fish, which I seldom do, I would try to put it in the largest tank I have the capacity to provide.


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

Rams are the most peaceful cichlids to me. I don't see any problems in getting rams.


----------



## kindbud (Mar 15, 2004)

a pair of killies. like these...

http://www.killies.com/gallaustraleorange.htm

i had a pair in a 10 gallon with some dwarf corys (habrosus), some otos, and a small school of tetras. they did great. they like to stay still and display themselves too, unlike tetras, that is, when the male isn't busy trying to serenade the female.


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

The rams are good so long as you only have one male and one female. I've got 2 females and one males and the females can really get after each other. Also when they spawn they'll make sure the other fish are not near the eggs and that may be difficult in tanks so small. Mind you they are aggressive but not violent, I don't think they even touch the other fish. Just scare them away but they are nice fish.

Brian


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

I'd say scrap the Endler's for something that does a better job of schooling, such as micro or Brigitte's/mosquito rasboras. As for a showcase tank, a nice pair of smaller apistos such as A. borelli would work, or if you want something a bit more peaceful, take a look at the scarlet Badis badis. 

The above fish are quite small themselves and would make the tank look larger than it is.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow - those killies are really nice lookin'. How big does Aphyosemion australe Orange get?

Interesting behavioral note about the rams - that's exactly the kind of stuff I need, because it seems that the books and LFS always manage to omit one or two superficially minor behavioral points with sad consequences later on.

re: Scrapping the Endlers - how hardy are these rasboras? Because despite being maybe a bit ambitious here, I also must acknowledge that I'm really a novice, so anything I get (at first) should be fairly tolerant of possible newbie mistakes. White Clouds also appealed to me because they're schoolers and because of their wide temperature and water tolerance, for example.

(looks like I may already have to do at least a couple planted nanos at this point... heh! My girlfriend is gonna be so thrilled about that.)


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

What about a sparkling, croaking, licorice, or chocolate gouramis. I know I have a couple chocolates in my 30, and they are easily the most personable fish in there. Very cute, very docile, and leave my cherry shrimp alone.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

Another reason I love this hobby - the species names. Croaking Gourami... what a great name!

It seems the Striped Croaking and Licorice Gouramis can get up to about 3", which may be about an inch or so too much, but they're really beautiful specimens. Sparkling Gouramis (apparently a pygmy Croaking G.?) are more like it size-wise. It seems a bit fragile though, and while not totally hellbent on it would prefer livebearers of some sort, I think.

Also, I've been finding references to Cichlids chowing down on Cherry Shrimp - this true of Blue Rams too?


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

Rams will eat shrimp if they can get them in their mouths.

You might want to start with a cherry shrimp only tank for awhile to build your aquascaping skills. (You can sell the too for ~$1 each)


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

*Endlers or White Clouds?*

Thanks BlueRam - that's really good to know _beforehand_. Otherwise... possible  .

Also, interesting idea about the shrimp - maybe down the road when I do get around to a Dwarf Puffer tank I can get enough Cherries & snails breeding to ensure a nice little supply of live young for the Puffers.

So are there any overwhelming arguments for/against Endlers vs. White Cloud Mtn. Minnows, apart from just aesthetic ones?


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

I have found that DP like shrimp more than snails (less annoying shell to get through) so the cherries may not last long. I think they took a few legs off an Amano one too... 

My argument against Endlers is that they are not schoolers and the females are well, big and drab. The WMC are a great fish but are very active and may distract from a zen like nano if that is what you are hoping to build.

So all cherries or DP pair would be nice slow moving things that do not distract too much and yet answer the "Are you going to put fish in there?" question.

I tend to understock and overplant so YMMV.


----------



## kindbud (Mar 15, 2004)

> Wow - those killies are really nice lookin'. How big does Aphyosemion australe Orange get?


the australe killie will get about an inch and a half to two inches. they'll leave everything else in the tank alone. and if your tank is densely planted you'll see the "egg that made it" appear in the form of a baby fish or two. endlers will take over your 10 gallon tank in no time.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

*Killifish...*

One of the reasons I chose Endlers and Cherry shrimp initially is ease of breeding, but the more I learn the more I realize that I might be getting in a bit over my head by doing so - especially considering that Endlers have a documented reproductive cycle of 20 days! Endlers are really beautiful little critters tho, and I still plan on keeping some in the near future.

So, that said...

A handful of Cherries, an Oto, 3-5 White Clouds, and an American Flagfish sound like a good community; I picked the Flagfish based on its similar water preferences to the White Clouds (kinda on the cold side), they're relatively small, and because it's recommended that you either keep only one or a whole bunch of 'em to control territoriality.

_-Anybody have experience w/ the American Flagfish, positive or negative?

-Also, any recommendations for the order in which I should try to establish these species?

-Finally, some recommendations for plants that tolerate/prefer colder water (around 69*) would be great..._

Again, thanks in advance. You guys ROCK! I can't wait to get my tank going now... went to Aqua Forest this weekend just to get my fish fix, heh! :icon_lol:


----------



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

How about peacock gudgeons? They stay small (~2"), are quite peaceful, brilliantly colored and very entertaining. Males do a lot of flaring and showing off, but they're all bluff. 

http://www.petfish.net/articles/Gobies/tater.php


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

I guess Flagfish may not be totally copacetic after all - might munch shrimp too.

Peacock Gudgeon, eh? I like the idea of something with interesting behavior, and it looks fairly hardy (although the temperature range - >72* - may be an issue w/ White Clouds, who like <72*).

Meanwhile, I might set up a desktop shortly at work with some Endlers or White Clouds too. Our normally conservative office mgr. was remarkably into the idea... I wonder why! Heh.


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

small schooling fish - flame ember tetras. they're *small* and they're beautiful, not to mention very peaceful. I have a school in my 12 gall and besides being breathtakingly gorgeous they make the tank look huge. 

showcase fish - one of the small apisto's like an apistogramma trifasciata (my fave)

catfish - i love ottos but if you want other suggestions, what about dwarf cories like Corydoras habrosus? They're cute.

I have these fish and they get along with amanos and cherries no problem.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

I like Tetras - nothing looks quite like a 20 gallon with a school of Cardinals - but having kept them before when I was younger, I'm kind of interested in trying something new. It probably won't be too long before some kind of Tetra shows up in my house though...

The Apisto suggestion is great, and Trifasciatas have those cool barbed fins! I'm a little concerned about new world Cichlids however, since they're somewhat aggressive; I think a small tank might bring out the worst, but on the other hand you say you've kept 'em with small shrimp with no problems, so... hmm.

Dwarf Cories - you're right, they are cute! Some of 'em get interesting markings too. 

So many choices! It's a wonder more aquarists aren't completely insane!


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Livebearer101 said:


> One of my mollies got pregnant in the bag on the way home.


LOL I reckon that's the fish equivalent of "doing it" in the backseat of a car. You should check out Apistogrammas, Kribensis or blue rams. All of those would be ok choices for a 10g. I wouldn't get more than a couple though.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Reason for recommending A. borelli over other Apistos is due to their max size. They're one of the more smaller and docile Apistos. I would recommend A. trifasciata as well if the tank was bigger (15 gallons+ for a trio). 

With any of the smaller fish, the hardest part is finding something small enough that they will eat. That's the hard part on keeping these guys. 

As for A. australe, I would like to refer to a series of shots by Andreas Werth, taken earlier this week and their association with shrimps. The fish in these pics is a young Aphyosemium australe "Cap Lopez Gold".


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the picture sequence.roud: Yes, most killies will eat anything live that will fit in their mouths.....and they have BIG mouths.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I can't believe he ate that shrimp!


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

Sheesh... looks like señor shrimp never had a chance there. (How many chomps _does _it take to get to the center of a tootsie shrimp roll? One... two... Two. Sorry, couldn't resist.)

I'm almost wondering if I should ditch the Showcase fish idea for now and just stick with White Clouds or Endlers, shrimp, and snails: think the Oto or Cory might have to wait too, seeing as they prefer to be kept in small groups.

re: Apisto Borelli - do they really get to be over 2 inches? As for temperament, is there any difference between males and females?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Larger and older male A. borelli will get to that size, but on avg. males will top out at 1.5" (especially when confined to a 7-8 gallon tank). Females are generally less aggressive than males, but that changes during breeding. Females will defend her territory against the larger males and will kill them on rare instances if the male doesn't retreat.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

See, I suppose it's always a fine line between a fish that's behaviorally interesting and a potential problem for tankmates - and their keeper, to boot. Many fishes' behavior is dependent on their quarters and companions: and that's the hard part, to gauge before ya actually do it. it's a short step from slightly aggro to a full-bore fin nipper. I'm ok with slightly aggro, but...

So the revised game plan here, after a little consideration and inspiration from Matthew Mahling's tanks (thanks fer letting me see 'em, dude!), is to set up 2 tanks in succession. 

Tank 1 is my soon-to-arrive Azoo Magic Box (2.5 seamless acrylic); it'll have either Endler's or White Clouds and some Cherries and as many plants as sustainable.
Tank 2 will be the bigger showcase interspecies tank as originally conceived, with 4 or so of some kind of small schooler; 1 or 2 'showcasers', like Rams, Ember Tetras (thanks CBennett), or a smaller Apistogramma; and finally a couple small bottomdwellers like Dwarf Corys or Otos. I really like the Finnex 8 gallon so far, but am open to other tanks.
Think I'll be using AquaSoil substrate with a fine gravel topper and some manzanita branches (thanks again Matthew) plus small rocks for the hardscape. Java moss, dwarf grass, cabomba, and maybe wisteria and hygro all appeal to me as far as plants for these tanks.

This forum RULES! Thanks for all the advice and info, and keep it coming. I'll keep my progress posted for ya.
:bounce:


----------



## fishnfst1 (Mar 18, 2006)

I second a pair of badis badis.... Great looking fish with alot of colour.. Fairly peaceful with others but can be aggressive towards eachother... Maybe a pair of Apisto. Cacatoides..... If you end up with the rams you might want to think twice about other fish.. The rams will eat shrimp as well if your shrimp aren't fast enough...


----------

